# Goat Communication



## ChksontheRun

I have been wondering what some of the little goat expressions mean....Wish I talked goat

What does lip smacking (like licking your lips over and over)  mean when done toward you the human?

What does a snort mean?

What does a yawn with flappy lips mean?

How about a stare down?

And bowing?

Any others that anyone else have noticed.


I have been studying these and wish I knew what my little goaties were trying to tell me, the circumstances vary when they use them.  I have tried to find a site on line on Goat whispering and just cant find one


----------



## chandasue

I don't know... but all three of mine were doing all of that today and I know 2 of them are in heat.


----------



## Ariel301

Lip licking/tongue flapping can be a sign of heat. Or a buck trying to impress the girls. When my does are in heat, they also do a soft little "meh meh meh" sound. 

A quick sneezing/snort sort of sound can be a warning sound. I notice my queen doe does that if someone else tries to get in her feed, and they all do it if they see or hear something that startles or concerns them. 

Raising all the hair up on the back of the neck and along the spine is a warning to back off. 

When goats are happy, they wag their tails. They also "smile", curving their lips up and sometimes showing their front teeth. At least mine do, and so do my neighbor's.


----------

